# How old is too old to play Pokemon?



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

They had to some out with a GBA emulator (wait till DS emulators work) for Android, which forces me to play on the bus.:wink

I was thinking 30ishshsh?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Never! Bring it on, society!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ageless. I'd applaud the 90 year old geezer playing away on his GBA.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

27 years, 5 months, and 12 days.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I've got Emerald on my phone but haven't played it yet (playing Legacy of Goku first).


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z (Jan 26, 2013)

When you die.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

You can never outgrow Pokemon! In my opinion, it gets more fun the older you get! There's so many mechanics in Pokemon that are so freaking complicated. I doubt the target audience (in general) knows about EVs, IVs, Personality Values, Secret Ids, RNG-ing, etc. 

Also, you're never too old to enjoy the amazing soundtracks the games have to offer (Gen III especially imo)!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

You're never too old for Pokemon, I've been playing since the age of 11 when Pokemon Red/Blue came out and I'm still playing to this day at the age of 25. I'll probably be playing Pokemon for the rest of my life.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Ageless. I'd applaud the 90 year old geezer playing away on his GBA.


Why would a 90 year old play on a Gameboy Advance. I am more impressed with people who still use an original no color Gameboy. Those few brave souls get all my love.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Never. Pokemon is rated E for everyone, not KO for kids only. I got made fun of for still playing Pokemon when I was a teenager by a couple of people, but I kept playing because the games are addicting. Not only that, but they are deceptively complex. When I was a kid, I had to look up everything in order to fully understand what I was doing, and even then I still didn't get it.

You're never too old to enjoy anything. There are a lot of adult Pokemon fans on youtube.


----------



## IcySoul (Apr 8, 2013)

No-one is ever too old for Pokémon. I'll never stop playing, it's one of my most favourite series.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Cronos said:


> You can never outgrow Pokemon! In my opinion, it gets more fun the older you get! There's so many mechanics in Pokemon that are so freaking complicated. I doubt the target audience (in general) knows about EVs, IVs, Personality Values, Secret Ids, RNG-ing, etc.
> 
> Also, you're never too old to enjoy the amazing soundtracks the games have to offer (Gen III especially imo)!


The new Pokemon like Black and White is even too complex for me. I'll stick with Gold/Silver Red/Green Sapphire/Ruby & Emerald


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember when I was 18 I was like "Okay, I'll stop playing video games when I'm... 25."

Then it was "Okay, better plan to stop by the time I'm thirty."

I'm not making those kinds of promises to myself anymore. You don't have to punish yourself for getting older.


----------



## Albedo (Feb 16, 2013)

When your embarrassed to talk to anyone in your age group about it. Personally, Pokemon is a basic introduction to a good JRPG. If your looking for a more mature Pokemon esque experiences upgrade to a shin megami tensei game. now generally speaking a final fantasy game or xenosaga is much more tactically based.

In the end you define when your too old for something. Opinions are just the accumulation of a persons thoughts, unlike facts there is nothing definite about them. I once new of a bunch of people in their 20's who still played Neopets online.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Kanova said:


> Why would a 90 year old play on a Gameboy Advance. I am more impressed with people who still use an original no color Gameboy. Those few brave souls get all my love.


Hell, I still have my gameboy black and white.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

What ever age you are if/when you grow tired of it.  You aren't hurting anyone or breaking any law so who cares what other people think.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I thought I grew out of Pokemon at one point. I was wrong, clearly. I'm still very passionate about it.



Slumknox said:


> The new Pokemon like Black and White is even too complex for me. I'll stick with Gold/Silver Red/Green Sapphire/Ruby & Emerald


How is it complex? Is it the story?


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Closed Book said:


> I thought I grew out of Pokemon at one point. I was wrong, clearly. I'm still very passionate about it.
> 
> How is it complex? Is it the story?


Its the fact that there is now like million Pokemon.... along with a million moves for them all. I'm a simple man


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Slumknox said:


> Its the fact that there is now like million Pokemon.... along with a million moves for them all. I'm a simple man


Broaden your horizons! :banana

In Black/White you're limited to ~150 Pokemon starting out. It only expands post-game so you shouldn't be too overwhelmed...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I didn't think B/W was too complicated. You're only limited to the 5th gen Pokemon at first, and even then, you have to consider exclusives, legendaries and evolutions, so there isn't really that many. Usually the Pokemon you find in the wild early in the game are what I like to call trash Pokemon. They serve their purpose early on, like if you want to collect pokedex data, and then you throw them out, or you just avoid them completely. 

If it helps, there's a lot of resources online that'll tell you Pokemon stats, their movesets and their evolutions. I'll use those sometimes when I'm playing, mostly because I don't feel like wasting time on junk Pokemon.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Never. One of the biggest mistakes I made was to stop playing the games because my bother said they were for "babies". Turns out, I missed out on some of the best ones in the series on the DS. 

I say just play what you want. And the pokemon games have more gameplay depth that the average miliatry shooter, so idgaf what people say. **** the haters.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

There is no too old for pokemon, do _not_ let society tell you otherwise.
it's just foolish!


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't think you're ever too old for anything. There's just more things you have to prioritize and it becomes more and more unhealthy to be, say, among the crowd who believes that Digimon really are out there somewhere.

You don't stop playing because you grow old, you grow old because you stop playing something-something.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It's a fun RPG series, I thought. I actually did have Pokemon Black in 2011 but ended up selling it, Pokemon X/Y has me intrigued though. Might have to buy a 3DS again.

Hell I remember when I was about 10, a friends parent of mine had a huge Pokemon card collection. And she must have been in her late 30s to early 40s, it was awesome.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Age 147


----------



## Whill (Apr 18, 2013)

I think C. S. Lewis summed it up pretty well:
"When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up."


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

> I think C. S. Lewis summed it up pretty well:
> "When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up."


+1


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

How old is too old to play Pokemon??? 
Thats like saying How old is too old to live!!!!!!!!!! 
Ppl gotta have some pokemon in their life ITZ DA LAW


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I am 22 and I would play it! Just for the sake of the good old memories


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Pokemon is amazing. I wouldn't consider myself a big gamer, and I haven't kept up with the latest Poke games. How many Pokemon are they up to now? I played the Gold version a couple of summers ago in my early twenties but my hard-trained Pokemon just couldn't match up to the Elite Four. 

It's such a great game and really extensive! The franchise brings back memories of me as a pre-teen during the Y2K era when it was a hit in the States, and I can easily picture myself picking up the game as I get older.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

You're never too old for pokemon.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Don't be silly, other people don't decide on what you do.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It's relative to how long one has been playing Pokemon. 

If you're 70, and pick up any given Pokemon game for the first time, you're in for a treat.

If you're 20, and have played every Pokemon game since Blue and Red, you're probably starting to get a little bored of the concept by now.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> It's relative to how long one has been played Pokemon.
> 
> If you're 70, and pick up any given Pokemon game for the first time, you're in for a treat.
> 
> *If you're 20, and have played every Pokemon game since Blue and Red, you're probably starting to get a little bored of the concept by now.*


That's what I originally thought, but after getting back into it, I find I'm just as addicted as I was when I first played Red and Blue. I guess it's just how it is. They have a winning formula and they probably aren't going to change it anytime soon. They did switch it up a bit with some of the console installments and spinoffs, but those got largely mixed reviews. Even if their main series sticks with the basic formula, I do think they at least try to change it up once in a while.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

You are NEVER too old for Pokemon!!! LONG LIVE POKEMON


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

erasercrumbs said:


> If you're 20, and have played every Pokemon game since Blue and Red, you're probably starting to get a little bored of the concept by now.


Yeah, that sums me up. I heard they're making an RTS, though, so buy, buy, buy! Show them that we'll play totally new ideas!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Hematite said:


> Yeah, that sums me up. I heard they're making an RTS, though, so buy, buy, buy! Show them that we'll play totally new ideas!


They did kind of make one already. Pokemon Conquest. It's a strategy game of sorts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't even understand Pokémon.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey now, you are never too old to do anything you loved to do in the 90s. Best childhood years of my life. No one is too old for Pokemon cards. Seriously!


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I really wish I could get back into it. I remember nerding out back in the day with all the weird hidden features. Gold/Silver was my all time favorite. Most memorable story and best gameplay I think.

W w wait...There's a Pokemon RTS for real? I would buy that in half a second.


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> They did kind of make one already. Pokemon Conquest. It's a strategy game of sorts.


I just looked and it's been out for some time even though I only noticed a YouTube trailer last week. Why no advertisements? Or did I miss them? 

I know what I'm buying next.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Pokemon is my happy place. I take it one step further and draw them^^;;


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I think the real question here is: X or Y? I can't decide.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Gonna be 26 next month and I say NEVER!!!!!


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Hey now, you are never too old to do anything you loved to do in the 90s. Best childhood years of my life. No one is too old for Pokemon cards. Seriously!


I wish I could have all the money back that my parents burned on those stupid *** cards.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Zyriel said:


> Pokemon is my happy place. I take it one step further and draw them^^;;


lol... Post em up son!!!


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Slumknox said:


> They had to some out with a GBA emulator (wait till DS emulators work) for Android, which forces me to play on the bus.:wink
> 
> I was thinking 30ishshsh?


I have it on my pc and I'll be 30 in about a year. Spider-Man: Mysterio's Menace is an awesome game I'm playing, too.


----------



## cricklewood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've made it my life goal to collect them all so it's never too old.


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

cricklewood said:


> I've made it my life goal to collect them all so it's never too old.


*nod*
And plus, X or Y? That is the question....
If I can get my DS to work again


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

nightrain said:


> I think the real question here is: X or Y? I can't decide.


Pokemon Y 'cause Wynaut?

*cricket* *cricket*


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I tried to become a Pokemon master and raise up all of my Pokemon so they were obscenely strong. Then Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire came out. I remember getting so pissed off that I refused to play Pokemon anymore because of it. 

Of course, I was a stupid kid and literally had nothing else going for me in life, so of course I would overreact. But I've given up on that collect them all dream. There's gonna be over 700, maybe even 800 now. How in the hell do they expect us to get every single one of them without cheating?


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

"Too old" doesn't exist in Pokemon! I got my trans-purple gameboy color and Pokemon Red right next to me. The cart's older than I am!


----------



## Bluefont (Feb 12, 2012)

The answer is NEVER. Pokemon is such a fun and addicting game. Even when you're done with the story mode of the game, there is still so much to do that can take up a lot of time like breeding and leveling up new pokemon. And if you train your pokemon for competitive playing the game can last forever.

And for any older players who only played like the GB/GBC games, PLEASE give the new games a chance! I know you love the old games because they have good childhood memories for you but the series has evolved *a lot *since then (especially since r/b/y) and you be pleasantly surprised of the changes if you play one of the newer ones.
Try Black 2/White 2. It has a lot of gen 1 and 2 pokemon it while still keeping all the new game play mechanics.

^Sorry for all of that. I'm a lifetime pokemon fan


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

You can never be too old for pokemon


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Speaking of Pokemon, they really should reboot the anime series and come up with something different. It has gone on for way too long and got boring around the time the advanced series came out. I saw a couple of the latest episodes and it just looks stupid now. I got sick of Ash a long time ago.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think you're ever too old to play video games but some games are more targeted at children like those Bugs Bunny games. I consider Pokemon to be for kids under 16. 

I probably think Pokemon is for kids because of that awful Pokemon cartoon. Remember Team Rocket? I can't imagine a grown up watching that.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

angelclare said:


> remember team rocket? I can't imagine a grown up watching that.


prepare for trouble


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Speaking of Pokemon, they really should reboot the anime series and come up with something different. It has gone on for way too long and got boring around the time the advanced series came out. I saw a couple of the latest episodes and it just looks stupid now. I got sick of Ash a long time ago.


+1

I got sick of the anime after about the 2 season maybe, and I was only like 12/13 at the time. The games were always fun though. The first generation glitches were legendary. Missingno, mew under the truck etc etc.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Speaking of Pokemon, they really should reboot the anime series and come up with something different. It has gone on for way too long and got boring around the time the advanced series came out. I saw a couple of the latest episodes and it just looks stupid now. I got sick of Ash a long time ago.


I've only seen the first series. Maybe it's just me getting old, but I don't really have the urge to tune in to the more recent seasons. I think a majority of the fandom is only into the main games anyway.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Speaking of Pokemon, they really should reboot the anime series and come up with something different. It has gone on for way too long and got boring around the time the advanced series came out. I saw a couple of the latest episodes and it just looks stupid now. I got sick of Ash a long time ago.


Nintendo's a step ahead of ya. The BW series is a reboot. Nintendo knew that so many fans wanted a reboot so they decided to reset everyone's favourite character, Ash's skill level after ~800 episodes. Who needs continuity?

Seriously though I fully agree. We get it: Ash is never going to win a league. I remember back when the Pokemon Chronicle special aired that starred a different male protagonist. I thought he was gonna replace Ash. When I found out he wasn't, I was so butthurt.(ﾉ`□´)ﾉ⌒┻━┻


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Cronos said:


> Nintendo's a step ahead of ya. The BW series is a reboot. Nintendo knew that so many fans wanted a reboot so they decided to reset everyone's favourite character, Ash's skill level after ~800 episodes. Who needs continuity?


This was something I've wondered about. I've always just presumed continuity was a thing in the series, hence my confusion on Ash (as do many!). How did they go about this "reset" anyway? Sounds like an asspull. :lol


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I knew the BW series was a reboot, but it's not much of a reboot. They just took the same characters and switched them up a little. I want something completely different at this point. The main reason I stopped watching is because the episodes got repetitive. I can only tolerate watching Team Rocket try to steal Pikachu for so long before I get bored.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Closed Book said:


> This was something I've wondered about. I've always just presumed continuity was a thing in the series, hence my confusion on Ash (as do many!). How did they go about this "reset" anyway? Sounds like an asspull. :lol


Since Hoenn Ash seemed to get reset upon arriving in a new region but it feels like he got reset even harder in BW (he goofed trying to catch a Pidove among other things). It feels like they were going for super-duper beginner Ash again. The problem is that for me Ash came off as a much more bland character than in the beginning. I haven't watched BW that intensely but from what I have seen it felt like I was watching the anime adaption of a poorly-written fanfiction.XD



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I knew the BW series was a reboot, but it's not much of a reboot. They just took the same characters and switched them up a little. I want something completely different at this point. The main reason I stopped watching is because the episodes got repetitive. I can only tolerate watching Team Rocket try to steal Pikachu for so long before I get bored.


That's why I loved Pokemon Chronicles. It went against the norm (no Ash!). I loved how it made use of other side characters. It made the shafting of said characters not that bad.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I still want an open world Pokemon game with today's graphics.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Pokemmo
http://pokemmo.eu/


----------



## Icyfeather (Apr 28, 2013)

Probably your 40s. Eh, never too old. Also I think DS emulators work now.


----------

